# Cobalt Drive



## Many__Of__Horror (Oct 7, 2019)

Loving this pedal stacked with a Kliche (Klon) and a Timmy on my board at the moment. Couldn't find a PCB mount dual pot so worked around that for the first time. Thankfully it worked first time, even with some shoddy soldering moments from me.


----------



## Barry (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice build and awesome graphic...lotta cool themes as of late !

Mike


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 8, 2019)

Super cool! Nice touch on the lisence plate?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Oct 8, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Super cool! Nice touch on the lisence plate?


Haha good spotting!


----------



## Bouge (Oct 9, 2019)

Awesome graphics !! Reminds me of the Tron city grid.


----------

